# Navigation Fail - No Route Guidance?



## mistareno (Nov 9, 2017)

On Friday, I had 2 trips (and one on Tuesday) where the app failed to provide any Route Guidance once I picked up the passenger. I think the Message was 'Navigation Failure' at the top of the screen. On the next trip it was fine.

My question relates to shutting down (or forced closing) and reloading the app once I have picked someone up.

If I reset the app, does it lose the rider info or will it retrive the info on startup and resume where it left off?

Is there a quick fix?

I must admit, I didnt try too hard, as I pretty much knew where both destinations were, but would like to know for next time.


----------



## Gryphster (Apr 19, 2017)

Navigation Failure is usually when it's an impossible route. Mostly because you'd have to have an amphibious car.
Send the nav to Google Maps and you'll see the address is actually in England or somewhere as the pax stuffed up their address selection.
It's happened to me a few times.


----------



## Jordan23 (Aug 14, 2017)

If you shut down the app and even restart your phone the trip will still be there after the app is booted.


----------



## mistareno (Nov 9, 2017)

Thanks for that.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Gryphster said:


> Navigation Failure is usually when it's an impossible route. Mostly because you'd have to have an amphibious car.
> Send the nav to Google Maps and you'll see the address is actually in England or somewhere as the pax stuffed up their address selection.
> It's happened to me a few times.


I've only seen it once before, and it wasn't an impossible route for me. It must have been a problem with the routing software at the time as Google Maps had no issues directing me to the correct location.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Technology for you,reboot yr phone,re3login the driver app and follow screen what occurs,you be right


----------



## Phatboy (Feb 9, 2017)

I was offered a pick up in West Virginia in the USA the other day. Only 220 hours and twenty minutes to get there! Of course I have a flying amphibious car...


----------



## mistareno (Nov 9, 2017)

Phatboy said:


> I was offered a pick up in West Virginia in the USA the other day. Only 220 hours and twenty minutes to get there! Of course I have a flying amphibious car...


Was it Surge?


----------



## Phatboy (Feb 9, 2017)

mistareno said:


> Was it Surge?


No...otherwise I might have gone for it...


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Phatboy said:


> I was offered a pick up in West Virginia in the USA the other day. Only 220 hours and twenty minutes to get there! Of course I have a flying amphibious car...


West Virginia
Mountain mamma, take me home
Country roads....

.


----------

